# Guilty Pleasure Movies



## applecruncher (Mar 21, 2015)

Sometimes they’re so bad they’re good.  Sometimes they were box office hits (but not always).  But for me these are irresistible and I'll watch them over and over.

*Valley of the Dolls *– 1967
The original one with Patty Duke, Sharon Tate, Barbara Parkins.  One of my favorites.

*Fatal Attraction *– 1987
I’ve lost count how many times I’ve watched it.

*The Oscar *– 1966
This one is so bad it’s delicious.  Stephen Boyd (redefined the expression “chiseled features”), Tony Bennett, Jill St. John, Tony Bennett.

*Fast Times at Ridgemont High *– 1982
Loved Sean Penn/Spicoli and  teacher Ray Walston in the pizza scene..

*Stripes *– 1981
Was Bill Murray ever that young?  (Was I?)

*Caddyshack* – 1980
I miss Rodney Dangerfield.

*Airplane! *- 1980
Too many great cameos/scenes to list.  Hilarious!

*Ace Ventura, Pet Detective *- 1994
Jim Carrey had me in stitches.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 21, 2015)

*The Wall* (Pink Floyd)

*A Clockwork Orange *(it's all about the ultra-violence)

*March of the Wooden Soldiers* (silly, yes, but it's from my childhood)


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

*Pretty Woman* - 1990

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/03/21/entertainment/pretty-woman-movie-anniversary-feat/


----------



## Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

A little off topic, but I remember my first movie. Mom took me to see the newly released Walt Disney movie, Bambi. I remember sobbing like a baby when Bambi's mother, Felice, I think was her name, was killed. 

The Airplane series was one of my favorites and any movie Leslie, I forgot his name, was in.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

Pappy said:


> A little off topic, but I remember my first movie. Mom took me to see the newly released Walt Disney movie, Bambi. I remember sobbing like a baby when Bambi's mother, Felice, I think was her name, was killed.
> 
> The Airplane series was one of my favorites and any movie Leslie, I forgot his name, was in.



Leslie Nielsen.  Very funny movie.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 24, 2015)

It's A Mad Mad Mad Mad World
Midnight Run
Groundhog Day
The Mummy


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 24, 2015)

I watched Airplane! couple days ago, and I've started watching The Naked Gun. Leslie Nielsen was hilarious!

Another one - "The Out of Towners" (1970) with Jack Lemmon and Sandy Dennis always has me laughing.  (Didn't like the remake with Steve Martin and Goldie Hawn)


"Anatomy of a Seduction" (1979 TV movie) - Susan Flannery, Rita Moreno, Jameson Parker - A lonely, attractive, 40-something architect hires her best friend's son as a college intern and they fall in love. The fur hits the fan when best friend finds out. I actually liked this sappy movie!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 24, 2015)

The Host, Not the American movie, but a South Korean horror movie.  I 

Brad, I mean Troy.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 25, 2015)

Officer and a Gentleman.   Hugely romantic.

The Perez Family.    Romantic, sexy, funny, sadness.  Happy.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 25, 2015)

All James Bond movies


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 25, 2015)

The wife has a nasty habit of picking apart anything with The Duke, Clint Eastwood or Rambo is in, she goes into gimble lock when I get wrapped up in a Bourne rerun or rewatch 'Taken'.  But thanks to the 'Women in trouble channel', (Lifetime) or a stop at 'Hallmark' I have my opposing argument.

It's hard to find fault with any movie Jeff Bridges is connected with, especially 'The Big Lebowski'.  He plays a believable villian or hero, can do comedy or drama with the best of them.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 25, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> The wife has a nasty habit of picking apart anything with The Duke, Clint Eastwood or Rambo is in, she goes into gimble lock when I get wrapped up in a Bourne rerun or rewatch 'Taken'. But thanks to the 'Women in trouble channel', (Lifetime) or a stop at 'Hallmark' I have my opposing argument.





Bet wife would like another 2:

"Play Misty for Me" (btw Clint Eastwood is in that.  Reminds me of "Fatal Attraction")
"Deadbolt" - Medical student Justine Bateman rents a room to a psycho who imprisons her


----------



## Georgia Lady (Mar 25, 2015)

Gone With The Wind -  I will keep watching it over and over.Heat - Love a good action movie.
Rosemary's Baby - Probably about the second or third movie I saw when I was young in Nursing School. I was so busy and so poor that every movie made a lasting impression on me.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 25, 2015)

Doris Day movies - especially "That Touch of Mink" with Cary Grant

Annette Funicello/Frankie Avalon beach movies


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2015)

I haven't seen any Doris Day or Cary Grant movies for years!  Always liked them.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 25, 2015)

apple - Every man in America only needed to see 'Fatal Attraction' once and only once, but we all stored it into our memory for further reference.  Other than the little blond haired girl who was with her parents buying apricots from my mother, Doris Day was my first love, I still watch 'Pillow Talk'.

Georgia - I liked GWTW and watch it occasionally, a side note, read somewhere Clark Gable and Vivien Leigh hated each other so much that he would eat garlic before every love scene.

April - Troy, couldn't have been done without Brad Pitt, I think he is a better actor than even his good looks afford him.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2015)

I've got to watch *Thelma and Louise* every few years.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 25, 2015)

Ghost and Dirty Dancing.  I'm a big Patrick Swayze fan.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 25, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> apple - Every man in America only needed to see 'Fatal Attraction' once and only once, but we all stored it into our memory for further reference.. [snip]
> .




I remember all the discussion about this movie. Sure, it had a message for married men. But I felt there was also a message for single women about getting involved with a married man (regardless of who pursued/flirted with who). The message:_ Don’t do it_. His attention might boost your ego, and it might seem like harmless fun, but there is a 99.99% chance you will get hurt and your head will be messed up for a long time, if people find out your reputation will be branded forever, and your married girlfriends won’t trust you anymore. It will not end well. (and...if he cheats on his wife he will probably cheat on you)


----------



## oakapple (Mar 25, 2015)

All the ROAD movies with Bing Crosby and Bob Hope.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 25, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> apple - Every man in America only needed to see 'Fatal Attraction' once and only once, but we all stored it into our memory for further reference.  Other than the little blond haired girl who was with her parents buying apricots from my mother, Doris Day was my first love, I still watch 'Pillow Talk'.
> 
> Georgia - I liked GWTW and watch it occasionally, a side note, read somewhere Clark Gable and Vivien Leigh hated each other so much that he would eat garlic before every love scene.
> 
> ...



I agree, it was his acting and personality that first drew me in, the looks were a big sustaining bonus, before 12 Monkey's he was just another pretty face as far as I was concerned.  I didn't even care to hear mention of his name especially after seeing what he did to poor Thelma in "Thelma and Louise."  Well what he did after anyway.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 25, 2015)

(Sir) Anthony Hopkins – There is a 1978 movie called “Magic” he made with Ann Margret.  I really liked it!  He plays a disturbed ventriloquist with a creepy wooden dummy.  (Of course, he later went on to do many better movies…..paging Hannibal Lecter)


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Ghost and Dirty Dancing.  I'm a big Patrick Swayze fan.



Believe it or not, Dirty Dancing is one of my DH's faves.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 25, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I agree, it was his acting and personality that first drew me in, the looks were a big sustaining bonus, before 12 Monkey's he was just another pretty face as far as I was concerned.  I didn't even care to hear mention of his name especially after seeing what he did to poor Thelma in "Thelma and Louise."  Well what he did after anyway.


Two of my favorite Brad Pitt movies, Snatch & True Romance.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 25, 2015)

"Modern Romance" with Albert Brooks is both funny and exhausting to watch.  He plays a very insecure guy who constantly breaks up/makes up with his girlfriend.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 25, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> (Sir) Anthony Hopkins – There is a 1978 movie called “Magic” he made with Ann Margret.  I really liked it!  He plays a disturbed ventriloquist with a creepy wooden dummy.  (Of course, he later went on to do many better movies…..paging Hannibal Lecter)




Speaking of Hannibal Lecter, Have you ever watched the NBC show Hannibal.

scene from season 2, there any really good copies available, the camera's they use to shoot their show, give such brilliance to the visuals, you really have to see the show to understand and I don't mean because of the gore, I'm not really fascinated by that part of in the least, but the actors on the show are spectacular.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 25, 2015)

> Have you ever watched the NBC show Hannibal.



No, haven't seen it.  But I know a few people who are fans.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 25, 2015)

oakapple said:


> All the ROAD movies with Bing Crosby and Bob Hope.



I think these are great and very hilarious, altho somewhat dubious in political correctness, but they were made in the 40s, what can we expect?


----------



## oakapple (Mar 27, 2015)

All movies were made in the context of their times.Our grandchildren like these films , especially the road to Bali [I think] where Bob Hope has to be a deep sea diver for treasure.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 1, 2015)

Resurrected this thread because I found out one of my guilty pleasure movies is on youtube.

”Love Hate Love” (1971) (TV movie)

Ryan O’Neal, Lesley Anne Warren, Peter Haskell

Ryan and Lesley are harassed and terrorized by her pyschotic, rich ex-boyfriend.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt9ddoArzyk


----------



## Pappy (Dec 1, 2015)

I would like to see the Long, Long Trailer again will Desi and Lucy. Remember Lucy collecting stones? :sentimental:


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 1, 2015)

There's one called " Bubble Boy"...it stars Jake Gyllenhaal when he was very young

[video]https://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=At4KbBf2NSnFe3oKagJjXXGbvZx4?fr=yfp-t-901-s&toggle=1&fp=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&p=bubble%20boy%20movie[/video]

Note to Phil, you might definitely enjoy it. Calling it a bit offbeat is an understatement. But it gets sillier every time I see it.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 1, 2015)

Airplane for sure.  Just watched it a few weeks ago and still makes me laugh even though I know what's coming.  
Young Frankenstein, a classic along with Blazing Saddles.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 1, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> (Sir) Anthony Hopkins – There is a 1978 movie called “Magic” he made with Ann Margret.  I really liked it!  He plays a disturbed ventriloquist with a creepy wooden dummy...



I love this movie, AC!   Watched it only twice, but would again if it came on TV.  Not the most popular one to rerun I guess.:shrug:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 1, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> (Sir) Anthony Hopkins – There is a 1978 movie called “Magic” he made with Ann Margret.  I really liked it!  He plays a disturbed ventriloquist with a creepy wooden dummy.  (Of course, he later went on to do many better movies…..paging Hannibal Lecter)



Great movie - watched it many, many times because I was into conjuring at the time. 

The novel was even better. Of course, it didn't have Ann Margret in it ... 

"Hey, schmucko - you was thinkin' of HER, wasn't ya?'" - Fats was really creepy.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 1, 2015)

Yow, people remembering " Magic"...scared me to pieces as a kid. Not a kid movie obviously.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 1, 2015)

*Ya want Magic?

Abbracadabra, here ya go, schmuckos!!*



http://www.watchfree.to/watch-1b6c-Magic-movie-online-free-putlocker.html#

(If link doesn't work, google "magic 1978 putlocker" )

OR

after trailer, here's the full movie (but it has subtitles)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcaypcA3ctU


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks, AC.  I've got it bookmarked.   As I remember it keeps getting better and better as the movie progresses.  :eewwk:


----------



## jujube (Dec 1, 2015)

"Wild Hogs".  That movie has me in stitches every time.


----------



## imp (Dec 1, 2015)

Did not Cliff Robertson do a thing once in which he played a ventriloquist, the dummy came to run his very life? Maybe this was a Twilight Zone. Not sure. Scary, though. Robertson made a number of Twilight Zones, including one where he was teleported from about mid-1800s to mid 1900's, astounded and frightened by vehicles on a super-highway.   imp


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 1, 2015)

For some reason, when I'm feeling really crappy I'll watch The Bird Cage with Robin Williams.  It's so ridiculous I end up feeling better.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 2, 2015)

Starship Troopers.

http://www.westword.com/arts/starship-troopers-combines-hard-truths-and-high-adventure-7356283


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 2, 2015)

I love any Cary Grant movie...and most anything with Jack Nicholson.  Doris Day and Rock Hudson...who can resist.  Bette Davis movies.."All About Eve" a fave..I've seen it countless times.  I liked George Sanders in that a lot too.  "Breakfast at Tiffany's" with Audrey Hepburn.  I remember seeing her in "The Nun's Story" when I was a kid and I came home and told my mom I wanted to be a nun ( that lasted a week).  

"Alfie" with Michael Caine 
"Ryan's Daughter" with Sara Miles, James Mitchum
" The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie"  with Maggie Smith
"Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf" Taylor/Burton
"The Apartment"  Shirley McLaine, Jack Lemmon
"Heartburn" Meryl Streep, Jack Nicholson

i am a sucker for old romantic comedies...and I like Clark Gable/Carole Lombard movies.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 2, 2015)

imp said:


> Did not Cliff Robertson do a thing once in which he played a ventriloquist, the dummy came to run his very life? Maybe this was a Twilight Zone. Not sure. Scary, though. Robertson made a number of Twilight Zones, including one where he was teleported from about mid-1800s to mid 1900's, astounded and frightened by vehicles on a super-highway.   imp



Yes, he did.

"The Dummy" - and the dummy's name was Willie.

Not to be confused with "Caesar and Me", another episode with Jackie Cooper as a ventriloquist, and the dummy's name was Little Caesar.



Yeah, I carry this kind of stuff around in my head, but can't remember my phone number.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 2, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Yes, he did.
> 
> "The Dummy" - and the dummy's name was Willie.
> 
> ...



i remember both of these..good stuff.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 2, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> For some reason, when I'm feeling really crappy I'll watch The Bird Cage with Robin Williams.  It's so ridiculous I end up feeling better.


A wonderful film.  Just saw it again about two weeks ago.  Nathan Lane was fantastic!  Hank Azaria was priceless.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 2, 2015)

I've never seen "The Bird Cage"; I'll have to check it out sometime.  Lots of people said they re-watched it right after Robin Williams died.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 3, 2015)

aahhh, I found it!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 3, 2015)

Movies I have watched over and over again.
Arsenic and Old Lace
Young Frankenstein
Grease
Dirty Dancing
Sleepers
An Affair to Remember


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 5, 2015)

Play Misty for Me (1971)


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 5, 2015)

Fast Times at Ridgemont High (1982)


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 5, 2015)

I know it's been mentioned before but I just caught "It's a Wonderful Life" on TV - still a great movie!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 5, 2015)

_Barefoot in the Park_, Robert Redford and Jane Fonda.  

I don't know if it was considered a good movie or not, but I got a kick out of Redford and Mildred Natwick, who played the mother.


----------



## oldman (Dec 6, 2015)

"City Slickers" (parts 1 & 2)
"As Good As It Gets" & "The Shining" 
"Boyz 'N The Hood"
"Trains, Planes & Automobiles"
More, but too many more.


----------



## oldman (Dec 6, 2015)

Just watched the following scene from "Fast Times At Ridgemont High". If this doesn't make you laugh, please check to see if your heart is beating.


----------



## 4 O'Clock Somewhere (Dec 6, 2015)

A bad movie that is still BAD is, "Howard the Duck"  Movies with poor reviews like "Tommy Boy", "Miss Congeniality" or "How to lose a guy in 10 days" are like cold pizza the next day Good! Dumb movies like, Dumb and Dumber, Airplane, History of the World, Blazing Saddles, Napoleon Dynamite are so bad they are good. Now a movie that got better from the 1967 version to the 2005 release was Mel Brooks "The Producer" The first was a little slow and lacking IMO but Matthew and Nathan took it to the next level. And who knew that Matthew could sing. And if you like Matthew Broderick then watch "Tower Heist" or "Ferris Bueller's Day Off" both good.  All Eddie Murphy, Steve Martin, John Candy, and other SNL actors and  Jerry Lewis movies I will watch stupid or not if on the TV.  Last but not least, the best movie of all times  IMO with the best classic lines by 3 very good actors was and still is "The Good, The Bad and The Ugly...


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, another guilty pleasure movie.

“The Fan” (1981)
Lauren Bacall, James Garner, Maureen Stapleton

Stalker/slasher movie. Bacall plays an aging movie/broadway star with an obsessive admirer.  Ho hum.  He bombards her with notes typed on a manual typewriter saying things like “I despise desperate, pathetic people who intrude on your privacy”.  REALLY?? :lofl:  James Garner is her ex-husband.

Maybe I should be embarrassed to admit it, but I liked the Marvin Hamlisch (RIP) musical numbers.

(This movie is not to be confused with “The Fan” (1996) with Robert DeNiro stalking baseball player Wesley Snipes.) pheww….pinch nose.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 27, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> For some reason, when I'm feeling really crappy I'll watch The Bird Cage with Robin Williams.  It's so ridiculous I end up feeling better.




We just watched Birdcage the other evening....   Always makes me laugh...  I love Robin Williams... but Nathan Lane cracks me up in the role of Albert....  And don't forget Agador the House boy...


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 6, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> We just watched Birdcage the other evening....   Always makes me laugh...  I love Robin Williams... but Nathan Lane cracks me up in the role of Albert....  And don't forget Agador the House boy...



I know -- the whole thing is just hysterical -- LOVE the part where Robin Williams is trying to teach Albert to eat toast like a guy and walk like John Wayne!  And Agador-- too funny for words. Every time I watch that movie I go around humming "We Are Family" for a few days.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 6, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Yes, he did.
> 
> "The Dummy" - and the dummy's name was Willie.
> 
> ...



Haven't thought about Jackie Cooper in years.  Didn't he have a program where he had a basset hound?  Or am I mixing him up with someone else?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm gonna have to put "The Birdcage" on my list of movies to watch.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 14, 2016)

_Miss Congeniality_, 2000,  Sandra Bullock, Michael Cain.

Sandra Bullock is so funny in that one.


----------



## Redlo Nosrep (Feb 12, 2017)

*I can't resist this as my first post...*

Zulu (best war movie ever IMO, Michael Caine's first starring role) King Solomon's Mines (1950 version, Stewart Granger as the Big White Hunter, terrific adventure) The Big Country (wonderful Western with the incomparable Burl Ives, who won an Oscar) Lover Come Back (who can resist a Doris Day/Rock Hudson romantic comedy) Overboard (Goldie and Kurt were great together in a modern retelling of The Taming of the Shrew)  And, more recently, The Martian (Matt Damon should have gotten the Oscar but even he said it was overdue for Leo to win, which he did for The Revenant) John Wick (hyper violent but the guy IS a hit man *SPOILER, STOP READING NOW IF YOU PLAN TO SEE IT* (and they did kill his dog)  My husband thinks I'm weird because I don't like "chick flicks" but I will admit to being partial to Miss Congeniality and The Proposal because I love Sandra Bullock.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 21, 2017)

Mr. Peabody & The Mermaid (my favorite since childhood)
Independence Day
Coming To America
Running Scared (with Billy Crystal & Gregory Hines)
One Touch Of Venus
The original King & I 
I fully intend to watch Avatar again. Saw it in the movies twice and bought the video. Ironically, I wasn't even interested in seeing the movie at first. I have all of the others on DVD as well.
I watched a couple of B movies on Netflix that were actually pretty good. One was the very campy Big Ass Spider and the other was Spiders.


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 15, 2017)

Rustlers Rhapsody is my "guilty pleasure" and a movie that never seems to get old. A cast of some major stars, Todd Beranger, Andy Griffith, Sela Ward, Mary Lou Henner, Patrick Wayne, G.W. Bailey, Fernando Rey, and more, star in this hilarious old western that takes place in the era of transition when the bad guys start shooting back at the singing cowboys. Well worth buying, in my opinion! Here is the trailer:


----------



## Trade (May 21, 2017)

Pulp Fiction. 

"Le Royale with Cheese"


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 20, 2017)

Fast Times at Ridgemont High, watched it the other day.
Can't believe it came out 35 yrs ago. Scenes with Sean Penn & Ray Walston are hilarious.


----------



## hangover (Aug 21, 2017)

I can't believe nobody mentioned Dr. Strangelove....one of my top three...
Animal house....international House from 1933, [FONT=&quot]Starring: Cab Calloway, George Burns, Gracie Allen, Peggy Hopkins Joyce, Rudy Vallee, W.C. Fields

[/FONT]<span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: "YouTube Noto", Roboto, arial, sans-serif;">


----------



## hangover (Aug 22, 2017)

Anybody watched the "Porkys" movies?

My favorite clip.....

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/porkys/81251423/

I challenge anyone to watch this and not laugh......


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 28, 2019)

Resurrecting this fun thread...

I plead guilty.
Just watched the scene in Valley of the Dolls where Tony sings to Jennifer (Sharon Tate) in the nightclub.
Be still my heart....


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Jul 29, 2019)

A very young Clint Eastwood


----------



## Trade (Jul 29, 2019)

Dr. Strangelove


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 30, 2019)

Fast Times at Ridgemont High - Sean Penn/Spicoli pizza
Ray Walston and Sean Penn stole the movie.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 30, 2019)

Magic - Anthony Hopkins


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 30, 2019)

2001: A Space Odyssey
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
Pulp Fiction
Silence of the Lambs


----------



## LulyR (Jul 30, 2019)

The Fifth Element; Gary Oldman was great in this. I guiltily enjoy any Bruce Willis movie.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 30, 2019)

I found a site coolcinematrash.com
Has some hilarious recaps and reviews. 
Even talks about the scene in Valley of the Dolls when Patty Duke yanks off Susan Hayward's wig and tries to flush it down the toilet.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 30, 2019)

Steel Magnolias as it was a true story and filmed in my home town where it really took place.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 9, 2020)

I liked the Airplane franchise mostly because of Bubba Smith.  But of course, there were funny moments.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 11, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> (Sir) Anthony Hopkins – There is a 1978 movie called “Magic” he made with Ann Margret.  I really liked it!  He plays a disturbed ventriloquist with a creepy wooden dummy.  (Of course, he later went on to do many better movies…..paging Hannibal Lecter)


I know I'm late with my response but I loved that movie


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 11, 2020)

@MarkinPhx
Look at post #75


----------

